# Playing music outside



## tracerall (Sep 25, 2012)

Just wondering wha5 everyone uses to play music outside. Do you use iPods? Sorry for sounding dumb. Is there a better way to play music outside?


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

One Halloween I had used my home theater receiver in the living room. Bought long enough speaker wire then headed over to Goodwill and bought some cheap speakers for outside use to put out on the front porch. I placed them in a hidden area and used my iPod to the receiver. There is probably a cheaper way of doing it maybe a bluetooth speaker in the way perhaps.


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

This year I am going to use my Bluetooth speaker (DOSS Touch Wireless Bluetooth V4.0 Portable Speaker ). You can use a micro SD card and it will play from that so I don't need to worry about having a phone or computer nearby.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

All of the speakers I use outside came from Goodwill. Cheap enough that I didn't care if they were stolen or got ruined. I have an old Denon 5.1 receiver I have in the garage and run speaker wires to 4 speakers that I put in the cemetery columns. The 5th channel (center) is wired to another speaker I have in the courtyard. This courtyard speaker has an inline rheostat (volume control) so I can crank the sounds in the graveyard but keep the courtyard at an appropriate sound level. The audio for this is played on an old iPhone.

For the thunder I run outside, I play the thunder tacks on an old iPhone and power the subwoofer and speakers with an old Integra receiver.

I also use old iPhones for anywhere inside that isn't covered by the Sonos speakers, such as the bathroom.

Others on here have gotten cheap MP3 players from eBay, which is probably the best place for the cheapest players (Amazon has almost nothing at the $10 and less price point), except for maybe garage sales and Craigslist/OfferUp. One of the main reasons I have kept all our old phones is because they area still usable music players (work well, dependable, easy to load with audio files, etc.).

Outside on the patio, during the party, I used a battery powered Ion Block Rocker and an old iPad that bluetoothed to it. The BlockRocker doesn't have the best sound quality, but it has the volume and is the easy to set up.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 12, 2013)

I always play the songs on my mp3 player. I plug that into either a guitar or bass amplifier really loud as the aux in
I hide it under the candy table or in the bushes. I put a black tshirt over it so noone can see it


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

I always used a BOSE outdoor wireless speaker(s) so I could bring it in after TOT.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

I picked up a Bluetooth Tombstone speaker at Home Depot on Clearance a few years back, rechargeable and blends in well. I use a tablet, laptop or an old phone to stream my playlist. Have also used some cheap BT speakers, the little portable ones. They are only out during TOT time or Parties. Last year I purchased the Ryobi One+ Radio, so that has become my 2nd Speaker, just harder to disguise. 
















This year I have a couple of the Amazon Echo and Echo dot's so I may use them, or at least use them as the streaming source.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I use cd players on repeat often times to trigger sound props. Last year I used Alexa at the front door. It was awesome! Ask for scary Halloween sound effects and she'll play plenty! Alexa can really do well in this regard.


----------



## Artcurus (Aug 15, 2016)

Packard Bell Stereo made in 1963 with detachable speakers which are hidden. The source is either vinyl or a open reel tape deck with Halloween music/sound effects feeding the Packard Bell


----------



## Mikey Garou (Sep 17, 2018)

old reliable: early 2000s CD boombox in the garage, right up close to the garage door. loud enough to be heard, muffled enough to not be overwhelming.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I use my Ipod & have the soundtrack copied from my window projection. Last Black Friday, Meijer had Altec Lansing Lifejacket Bluetooth speakers real cheap (think $80 off) & got up at 4am to get them; 2 for me & 1 for each of my Sisters. They are waterproof & even float in a pool (I wouldn't do that myself though). You can link them together so I can put 1 at each end of my house. Before buying these, I found an mini clip-on version of same brand on clearance on QVC (probably because of it's seafoam green color) & I was impressed with the output of that tiny speaker so I knew these bigger ones would be impressive & they are. Didn't get to use them for Halloween since it was after so I am excited to this year.


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter (Sep 12, 2018)

In use cheap Bluetooth speakers and powered computer speakers for multiple different sound effects throughout my haunt. I use my sons guitar amp for the storm sounds at the pirate Ship. I use old cell phones, iPads and MP3 players to supply the sounds to the speakers.


----------

